# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Flexible and elastic resins (Wiggle, Flex)

## Marcus

IHello everyone!
Nice update video, can't wait to see something printed with the new materials.
Does anyone have any experience with resins of this kind regarding coloring?
I know I could mix a color but some of my models I'd like to paint; Any chance that's possible, or would the color chip off when the material is flexed?
From ABS I know I can use nail polish or some hobby colors containinc a solvent such as acetone, and the coloe coat will strongly bond to the abs, making it rigid and somewhat scratch proof.
Is there any color suitable for coloring these resins reliably?

Also, how crticical or even toxic is skin contact after curing?
Are there any aditives in the flexible materials that may cause health issues?
I'm thinking of some rubber parts from cheap toys or tools, phtalate and other plasticizer...
I'd like to print jewlery, and it would be neat if I would not have to worry about such things.
Right now ABS prints have a few limits regarding size and durability, an elastic material would be nice as it does not break.

I'd also like to see a stretch and break test, nothing scientific, just so it's visible what the material can withstand.

What will you print? :-)

----------


## nka

For myself, I will print brakets and stuff like. I'm not really into art and priting T-Rex. I want a 3D printer more for the usefull (fixing part).

----------


## Marcus

Is resin the right choice for that considering the cost, material properties and clean-up?

----------


## nka

I dont care about the prince of the resin and some stuff could be really complicated to print !  :Smile:

----------


## Sinistros

Hi,
I am thinking about to print molds out of the wiggle Resin. The negativ molds I would like to use for tabletop Minatures and Terrain Objekts.

----------


## iplayfast

I'm wondering about these resins when doing a model that is more high then wide with some thin parts. Do the resin's sag, do they have a neutral buoyancy? If I wanted to print a hollow ball with a flex resin, what result would I get. A ball or an egg?

----------

